# Door locks????



## Pocahontas (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi. We have a 5th wheel parked at a local lake. We have about 8 other close friends that have campers there as well. Our problem is that someone is in our camper when we aren't there. We have since found that there are only about 5 camper keys made. Is there a lock out there that we can change to that is not mass produced for an RV? We don't want to raise a big stink about it...just politely lock them out...lol. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 22, 2008)

Re: Door locks????

Post your questions under one topic, it will be seen.

To answer your question, there is a master key out there.  It will open or lock the latch lock.  It will NOT work the dead bolt.  Sounds like someone in your campground has one.  Maybe locking the dead bolt will "Fix" your problem.  

You can replace the whole lockset for about $36.00, but that may not help you if there is a master out there.


----------



## LEN (Apr 22, 2008)

Re: Door locks????

Just install a home dead-bolt. 

This will give a lock that will be much harder to match a key.

LEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 22, 2008)

Re: Door locks????

There is already a dead bolt in the latch.  Door is not drilled for a home dead bolt.  IF you know what you are doing, maybe you can get one to work, but it will be tricky.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 23, 2008)

Re: Door locks????

Kenneth,
Sorry I am new to forums....

I thought my lock and the dead bolt were keyed the same.  I am probably wrong though.  Could you give me a link to replace the locksets?  Would this consist of a new dead bolt also?  Thanks so much for your reply!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 23, 2008)

Re: Door locks????

The lock and deadbolt are keyed the same, but a master will not open the dead bolt.  I really don't understand locks good enough to know how they do it, but they do.

I can get you a new latch if you want and yes, a dead bolt is in all of them.


----------



## rjf7g (Apr 23, 2008)

Re: Door locks????

Here's a cool explanation of how locks work...http://home.howstuffworks.com/lock.htm.  Look at a master key and at a customer's key and you will see at least one different bit.  That bit is not needed for the lock on which the master key works, but it is needed for the dead bolt.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 24, 2008)

Re: Door locks????

What make is the RV? Our Cruise Master does not use the same key for the door latch lock and the dead bolt lock. Our door latch is from Bargman and is a pretty standard RV lock set/latch. The dead bolt is from E-Z Set and has a key that looks just like one for a house and if it is a different dead bolt, I can't tell that by looking. I could name several other brands of RV that have two separate locks, as ours does. 

What good is the dead bolt if it is keyed the same as the door latch? I would not buy an RV keyed the same.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 24, 2008)

Re: Door locks????

Kirk, 
Most new trailers have a lockset that has two keyholes in it.  One for the latch and one for the deadbolt.  Yes, they use the same key, but the lower one is the deadbolt.

Some Motorhomes and some older trailers do have two seperate locks.


----------



## JGS (Apr 25, 2008)

Re: Door locks????

Thanks guys, I just learned why I have two locks on my door.  Next time I'll engage the deadbolt when it's open to see it.  We were thinking one was the door lock and the other locked the screen door and the outside door together.  I learn a new thing every day!


----------

